# Would this fork fit my bike ??



## BretonM (21 Nov 2016)

Hi guys,
I'm interested in this fork on eBay.
I am aware that the price of the fork will skyrocket in the next few days but I'm gonna participate in the bidding anyway.
I am not sure about steerer size and axel size so can anyone inform me about how these effect the bike and fork and whether this fork will fit my Land Rover.
Thanks.


----------



## Cubist (21 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm interested in this fork on eBay.
> I am aware that the price of the fork will skyrocket in the next few days but I'm gonna participate in the bidding anyway.
> I am not sure about steerer size and axel size so can anyone inform me about how these effect the bike and fork and whether this fork will fit my Land Rover.
> Thanks.


No it won't. The steerer is tapered, your head tube fits a straight 1 1/8" steerer. The axle on your wheel is 9mm quick release, that's a 15mm maxle. And in any case, 150mm travel is in serious Enduro/downhill territory, where yours has 100mm travel. . .


----------



## BretonM (21 Nov 2016)

Cubist said:


> No it won't. The steerer is tapered, your head tube fits a straight 1 1/8" steerer. The axle on your wheel is 9mm quick release, that's a 15mm maxle. And in any case, 150mm travel is in serious Enduro/downhill territory, where yours has 100mm travel. . .


Thanks man


----------



## S-Express (21 Nov 2016)

Land Rover?


----------



## BretonM (21 Nov 2016)

S-Express said:


> Land Rover?


Yes, Land Rover ??


----------



## Crackle (21 Nov 2016)

I'd also imagine that Fork is going to head well North of 150.

A word of caution: I thought you were trying to keep your costs down but if you keep on drip feeding money into the Landy and the Voodoo, you might want to add it up because you're heading into the territory where might have been able to afford a much better bike if you'd pooled your money. Of course that's tempered by the joy of buying and fiddling but still, keep it in mind.


----------



## S-Express (21 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> Yes, Land Rover ??



As in the 4x4? Feel free to elaborate a little...


----------



## Jody (21 Nov 2016)

S-Express said:


> As in the 4x4? Feel free to elaborate a little...



Google is your friend http://www.tredz.co.uk/land-rover-mountain-bikes


----------



## S-Express (21 Nov 2016)

Jody said:


> Google is your friend http://www.tredz.co.uk/land-rover-mountain-bikes



So that link takes me to a page with 12 different bikes on it. Which one has the OP got?


----------



## Jody (21 Nov 2016)

S-Express said:


> So that link takes me to a page with 12 different bikes on it. Which one has the OP got?



Would have been handy to know what the question was!

I believe the OP has a Dynamic


----------



## BretonM (21 Nov 2016)

Crackle said:


> I'd also imagine that Fork is going to head well North of 150.
> 
> A word of caution: I thought you were trying to keep your costs down but if you keep on drip feeding money into the Landy and the Voodoo, you might want to add it up because you're heading into the territory where might have been able to afford a much better bike if you'd pooled your money. Of course that's tempered by the joy of buying and fiddling but still, keep it in mind.


I am going to sell the voodoo for hopefully around £150. 
And my Peugeot ANC-Halfords for £120. 
I also have a mongoose that I'll flog for around £30. 
With the money I get from the bikes,
I am going to get some wider handlebars for the Landy and obviously a new suspension fork. 
Sound like a plan ??


----------



## BretonM (21 Nov 2016)

S-Express said:


> So that link takes me to a page with 12 different bikes on it. Which one has the OP got?


I have a 2015 Dynamic.


----------



## Crackle (21 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> I am going to sell the voodoo for hopefully around £150.
> And my Peugeot ANC-Halfords for £120.
> I also have a mongoose that I'll flog for around £30.
> With the money I get from the bikes,
> ...


It's a plan!


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (21 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> I am going to sell the voodoo for hopefully around £150.
> And my Peugeot ANC-Halfords for £120.
> I also have a mongoose that I'll flog for around £30.
> With the money I get from the bikes,
> ...



No.
Sell them all,including the Landy and buy something with more pedigree and better fork.
If you are serious about MTB'ing then the right tools are essential.
Budget bikes have a short shelf life,which is why I see so many at the local tip.
Carrera's being the most I see.I know you don't have one of those but same idea.
Not so long ago,I bought a Cove Stiffee FR for £400,decked out with Hope Tech M4's and SRAM X9 for starters.
They are out there,it's just looking for the right one for the right price.
And most sellers can be haggled down .


----------



## BretonM (21 Nov 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> No.
> Sell them all,including the Landy and buy something with more pedigree and better fork.
> If you are serious about MTB'ing then the right tools are essential.
> Budget bikes have a short shelf life,which is why I see so many at the local tip.
> ...


I absolutely love the look of this but I think it's slightly out my price range.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (21 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> I absolutely love the look of this but I think it's slightly out my price range.



Looks the business as well


----------



## BretonM (21 Nov 2016)

Cubist said:


> No it won't. The steerer is tapered, your head tube fits a straight 1 1/8" steerer. The axle on your wheel is 9mm quick release, that's a 15mm maxle. And in any case, 150mm travel is in serious Enduro/downhill territory, where yours has 100mm travel. . .





MarquisMatsugae said:


> No.
> Sell them all,including the Landy and buy something with more pedigree and better fork.
> If you are serious about MTB'ing then the right tools are essential.
> Budget bikes have a short shelf life,which is why I see so many at the local tip.
> ...





Crackle said:


> It's a plan!


Will this fit my bike. 
If so I'm interested.


----------



## Cubist (21 Nov 2016)

Yes. Although the ad says the steerer is 1 inch, I would very much doubt it is. It will be a 1 1/8". They're about £115 new. OK for a coil fork.


----------



## Crackle (22 Nov 2016)

What Cubist said. I had a bike with the tk28's on and they were adequate i.e. they worked, they'll certainly be better than your Suntours.


----------



## mythste (22 Nov 2016)

For reference (and there's a thread in this very forum titled "dipping a toe") I recently picked up a Santa Cruz Chameleon which will be much more capable than I am for the forseeable future for a very reasonable £340. Sram X7, Fox float 32s, XT wheels etc. It seems 26" wheels are really falling out of flavour with the MTB community at the moment so there are some great bargains to be had if you're a) not bothered or b) not going to tell the difference due to lack of ability - I certainly fall into the latter category.

I'd sell your bikes. All of them, and re-assess. You could find yourself not just polishing a turd, but buying it jewelry as well.


----------



## BretonM (22 Nov 2016)

mythste said:


> For reference (and there's a thread in this very forum titled "dipping a toe") I recently picked up a Santa Cruz Chameleon which will be much more capable than I am for the forseeable future for a very reasonable £340. Sram X7, Fox float 32s, XT wheels etc. It seems 26" wheels are really falling out of flavour with the MTB community at the moment so there are some great bargains to be had if you're a) not bothered or b) not going to tell the difference due to lack of ability - I certainly fall into the latter category.
> 
> I'd sell your bikes. All of them, and re-assess. You could find yourself not just polishing a turd, but buying it jewelry as well.


Yeah I agree thanks.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (22 Nov 2016)

mythste said:


> For reference (and there's a thread in this very forum titled "dipping a toe") I recently picked up a Santa Cruz Chameleon which will be much more capable than I am for the forseeable future for a very reasonable £340. Sram X7, Fox float 32s, XT wheels etc. It seems 26" wheels are really falling out of flavour with the MTB community at the moment so there are some great bargains to be had if you're a) not bothered or b) not going to tell the difference due to lack of ability - I certainly fall into the latter category.
> 
> I'd sell your bikes. All of them, and re-assess. You could find yourself not just polishing a turd, but buying it jewelry as well.



My sentiments exactly.
Oh,and 26 ain't dead


----------



## mythste (22 Nov 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> My sentiments exactly.
> Oh,and 26 ain't dead



I'm hoping my Chameleon turns into a retro investment when everyone realises they've been sent round the houses for no reason!


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (22 Nov 2016)

mythste said:


> I'm hoping my Chameleon turns into a retro investment when everyone realises they've been sent round the houses for no reason!



I'm sticking with 26" no fears.
Even if I have to go custom.
For me,it's the obvious choice,others will beg to differ.
Tried the other two sizes and they didn't suit.


----------



## BretonM (22 Nov 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> I'm sticking with 26" no fears.
> Even if I have to go custom.
> For me,it's the obvious choice,others will beg to differ.
> Tried the other two sizes and they didn't suit.


I like how nimble a 26 is. 
I like how much 29ers soak up the rougher bumps. 
For me a 27.5 is the best of both worlds.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (23 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> I like how nimble a 26 is.
> I like how much 29ers soak up the rougher bumps.
> For me a 27.5 is the best of both worlds.



Every wheel size has its advantages.
And nimble would rightly describe what I need in an MTB


----------



## screenman (23 Nov 2016)

My 29er seems quite nimble to me as do my two 26er's. I must admit the 29er has seen far more use this year than the other two. My DIL won a national championship on her 29er the day after she got it on a twisty circuit if I remember correctly.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (23 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> My 29er seems quite nimble to me as do my two 26er's. I must admit the 29er has seen far more use this year than the other two. My DIL won a national championship on her 29er the day after she got it on a twisty circuit if I remember correctly.



Well done to your DIL @screenman .
No doubt up against many other 29ers.
But would she have beat someone on a 26" ,in the tight twisty stuff ?


----------



## screenman (23 Nov 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Well done to your DIL @screenman .
> No doubt up against many other 29ers.
> But would she have beat someone on a 26" ,in the tight twisty stuff ?



I would imagine a lot were on a 26 as the 29er had not been out long, she was a classy rider before getting the 29er.

My point is many who have not really experienced a 29er are downing them and say people like myself have been sold a pup, things could not be further from the truth, fact is we have brought something different. I have 7 bikes and they all offer a different riding experience, is that wrong? of course not.


----------



## screenman (23 Nov 2016)

Getting back to the OP, that fork will fit your bike if you change the frame.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (23 Nov 2016)

I have tried the two other and I'm not putting them down.Not at all.
I have come up against guy who rode with me on a 29 er,and while I killed him on the corners,he killed me on the straights.
I do wonder though,after hailing 29ers as the future,manufacturers were quick to hail 650b's as the future 
Who knows ?


----------



## screenman (23 Nov 2016)

The idea I would imagine is to have a bike suited to what you want to do on it that day.


----------



## BretonM (23 Nov 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Every wheel size has its advantages.
> And nimble would rightly describe what I need in an MTB


Yes, that's true.


----------



## BretonM (23 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> Getting back to the OP, that fork will fit your bike if you change the frame.


Hahahaha


----------



## BretonM (23 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> The idea I would imagine is to have a bike suited to what you want to do on it that day.





MarquisMatsugae said:


> I have tried the two other and I'm not putting them down.Not at all.
> I have come up against guy who rode with me on a 29 er,and while I killed him on the corners,he killed me on the straights.
> I do wonder though,after hailing 29ers as the future,manufacturers were quick to hail 650b's as the future
> Who knows ?


What about these ??
The steerer is the right size. 
Good deal ?


----------



## Cubist (23 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> What about these ??
> The steerer is the right size.
> Good deal ?


Two things to check. Go and measure the steerer length on your Land Rover. You want the complete distance between the crown and the top of the steerer. The steerer on that fork is 188 mm. Your measurement needs to be equal to or less than that. That includes head tube, headset cups, stem, and at least one or two spacers. I suspect the Landrover head tube will be a lot longer than a Giant Talon, looking at pictures of both. 

Next, enter fox float ctd fork as a search term in eBay and check the completed listings box. They sell for anything between £100 and £280.


----------



## BretonM (23 Nov 2016)

Cubist said:


> Two things to check. Go and measure the steerer length on your Land Rover. You want the complete distance between the crown and the top of the steerer. The steerer on that fork is 188 mm. Your measurement needs to be equal to or less than that. That includes head tube, headset cups, stem, and at least one or two spacers. I suspect the Landrover head tube will be a lot longer than a Giant Talon, looking at pictures of both.
> 
> Next, enter fox float ctd fork as a search term in eBay and check the completed listings box. They sell for anything between £100 and £280.


Yeah thanks 

Will do.


----------



## BretonM (23 Nov 2016)

Cubist said:


> Two things to check. Go and measure the steerer length on your Land Rover. You want the complete distance between the crown and the top of the steerer. The steerer on that fork is 188 mm. Your measurement needs to be equal to or less than that. That includes head tube, headset cups, stem, and at least one or two spacers. I suspect the Landrover head tube will be a lot longer than a Giant Talon, looking at pictures of both.
> 
> Next, enter fox float ctd fork as a search term in eBay and check the completed listings box. They sell for anything between £100 and £280.


Is this fork a good one for light trials and general commuting. 
Thanks mate


----------



## screenman (23 Nov 2016)

A rigid fork is fine for light trails and commuting.


----------



## BretonM (24 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> A rigid fork is fine for light trails and commuting.


Okay, but (with respect) that's not what I asked.


----------



## screenman (24 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> Okay, but (with respect) that's not what I asked.



Sorry about that.

I must admit I am having problems finding a reason why you would want to make your bike slower over the surfaces you are likely to encounter. Maybe you could explain your thinking behind the idea.


----------



## BretonM (24 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> I must admit I am having problems finding a reason why you would want to make your bike slower over the surfaces you are likely to encounter. Maybe you could explain your thinking behind the idea.


How would my bike become slower?
( I am however a rookie so please explain)


----------



## screenman (24 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> How would my bike become slower?
> ( I am however a rookie so please explain)



A lot of your energy would be absorbed into bouncing up and down rather than going forward, think about it, do fast road bikes have suspension.

Suspension has some benefits, not on roads and soft trails though.

I am sure somebody will be along with a different view shortly.


----------



## Jody (24 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> A rigid fork is fine for light trails and commuting.



Why would you put a rigid fork on a full suss frame?


----------



## screenman (24 Nov 2016)

Jody said:


> Why would you put a rigid fork on a full suss frame?




Good point I missed that, can we go with why would you ride a full susser on the road or light trails. Maybe time for a change for Breton, he sure would notice a difference.


----------



## BretonM (24 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> A lot of your energy would be absorbed into bouncing up and down rather than going forward, think about it, do fast road bikes have suspension.
> 
> Suspension has some benefits, not on roads and soft trails though.
> 
> I am sure somebody will be along with a different view shortly.


I completely see your point and since changing to a full suspension have noticed a lack of momentum uphill. 
I am thinking of selling the Landy and the voodoo and the Peugeot and getting a better bike with the money available. 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## BretonM (24 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> Good point I missed that, can we go with why would you ride a full susser on the road or light trails. Maybe time for a change for Breton, he sure would notice a difference.


I think I'm going to get a decent hardtail.


----------



## Jody (24 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> Good point I missed that, can we go with why would you ride a full susser on the road or light trails. Maybe time for a change for Breton, he sure would notice a difference.



I was just typing a response along those lines when you posted this. Its not the most suitable for its intended purpose but maybe the OP has gone for something that can tick as many boxes as poss. I sometimes commute on mine, its not ideal but the suspension type and lock out make it a bit easier and its not overly heavy at 27lbs.


----------



## NeilnrLincoln (24 Nov 2016)

In your position I would definitely sell all & buy one better bike that suited my needs. It'd be lighter, better quality & already have most of the components you're looking to upgrade to, better brakes, better gears & suspension. Although I wouldn't bother with full suspension unless you're regularly riding some very rough stuff.


----------



## Jody (24 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> ...since changing to a full suspension have noticed a lack of momentum uphill.



A lot of that is going to be down to weight and suspension type


----------



## Jody (24 Nov 2016)

NeilnrLincoln said:


> Although I wouldn't bother with full suspension unless you're regularly riding some very rough stuff.



You don't have to be riding really rough stuff for a full suss and it seems a regular misconception. There is a lot of traction to be had on loose bumpy surfaces when climbing and its also very comfortable. Full suss bikes come in a range of styles like road bikes.


----------



## NeilnrLincoln (24 Nov 2016)

I've got both & there's very few occasions when my full susser offers any real advantage over the 29er hardtail.


----------



## Jody (24 Nov 2016)

NeilnrLincoln said:


> I've got both & there's very few occasions when my full susser offers any real advantage over the 29er hardtail.



Horses for courses and depends what you want out of your bike. I was only pointing out the territory doesn't have to be really rough to enjoy a full suss.


----------



## NeilnrLincoln (24 Nov 2016)

True, full sussers are really good for most riding. I just think with a limited budget you'd get a better hardtail than full suss. And in my opinion a good hardtail is a better bike than a cheap full suspension.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (24 Nov 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> No.
> Sell them all,including the Landy and buy something with more pedigree and better fork.
> If you are serious about MTB'ing then the right tools are essential.
> Budget bikes have a short shelf life,which is why I see so many at the local tip.
> ...





NeilnrLincoln said:


> In your position I would definitely sell all & buy one better bike that suited my needs. It'd be lighter, better quality & already have most of the components you're looking to upgrade to, better brakes, better gears & suspension. Although I wouldn't bother with full suspension unless you're regularly riding some very rough stuff.



I refer you to this .
@NeilnrLincoln


----------



## NeilnrLincoln (24 Nov 2016)

Oh yes. Don't necessarily agree with you about Carreras though. I think they're very good for what they cost, definitely a good step up from "bike shaped objects".
The Kraken & similar hardtails are decent bikes that are good to ride & worthy of a few sensible upgrades.


----------



## Jody (24 Nov 2016)

NeilnrLincoln said:


> And in my opinion a good hardtail is a better bike than a cheap full suspension.



Completely agree with you there


----------



## Crackle (24 Nov 2016)

I think a hardtail with lockout suspension sounds like it will serve better but................Is this a good time to let BretonM know that best number of bikes to own is n+1....

It makes a big difference if you can lockout. Tried it a few times on my own hardtail and the difference is noticeable, probably because I'm a shoot climber and need all the help I can get.


----------



## lpretro1 (24 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> I think I'm going to get a decent hardtail.


Or a full susser with rear shock remote lockout


----------



## BretonM (24 Nov 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions what I think I'm going to do is swap the Landy for a better quality hardtail. 
Sell the voodoo for about £150-£170. 
Sell the Peugeot for £110-£120. 
Sell the mongoose for £30. 
And with that money either upgrade the future hardtail or buy another bike that may suit my needs for different riding than trails and general commuting. 
Plan ???


----------

